# knee and Shin Guards combined



## N1nja (Jan 30, 2018)

Looking for some knee shin guards, like ice hockey type.

Any suggestion apreciated

thanks in advance


----------



## MA_Student (Jan 30, 2018)

You not found any since September?


----------



## N1nja (Jan 30, 2018)

Ive got shin guards and separate knee guards, but wondering what others recommend for a combined option. As it take awhile to get mine on and off.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 30, 2018)

I’ve never seen any, outside of baseball catchers’ knee/shin guard and hockey. I’ve seen plenty of combined foot and shin, but not shin and knee.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 30, 2018)

I would go the other way and buy a helmet.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 31, 2018)

Curious what would the knee guards be used for? Weapon sparring?


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE (Feb 16, 2018)

I have my students buy the baseball ones which covers the shin and the knee.   They usually have 2 straps.   So easy on... easy off.   
I prefer not to use the giant ones that you sometimes see Catchers or ice hockey players have.   The problem is that the knee protection is huge.   And it causes you to walk... and move with your legs apart more than natural.     We don't use them for weapons.   We kick into them.    Training, self defense drills.   Even with them you end up with bruised shins at times.   MMA shin guards would never suffice.   We use them for other things....  The baseball shin guards take the most abuse.


----------



## Daggdag (Feb 21, 2018)

That doesn't sound very efficient.  Wouldn't combining your knee and shin guards cause your to have less freedom of movement for kicks and footwork?


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE (Feb 21, 2018)

Daggdag said:


> That doesn't sound very efficient.  Wouldn't combining your knee and shin guards cause your to have less freedom of movement for kicks and footwork?


There isn't a combining.   It's one set..   Go take a look at the shin guards I am talking about... or the ones above in the attached video.
And it beats getting kicked in the shin without any shin guards/knee protection.


----------

